# USB-Festplatte trennt sich von selbst



## Hosian (20. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,
folgendes Problem, hab auch schon in anderen Foren von dem gleichen gelesen.
Ich hab ne externe 2,5" Festplatte (läuft über USB 2.0; brauch kein zusätzliches Netzteil)
von Western Digital (WDXMS1200).
Das Ding lief mal gut, nur seit einiger Zeit trennt Windows oder die Platte selbst die Verbindung (bekannter Ausklink-Sound bei WinXP, wie bei jedem abgenommenen MP3-Player). Nach wenigen Sekunden wird die Platte dann wieder neu verbunden und es erscheint das Auto-Start Fenster, als wenn ich die HardDisk grad erst angeschlossen hätte.
Das passiert auch wenn ich grade auf der Platte rumschreibe oder ncihts auf der Platte mache.
Wenn mand as Gerät nicht abstöpselt läuft das Stundenlang so weiter. immer wird das Ding disconnectet und dann wieder conectet.

Is echt nervig weil man das Gerät sozusagen nichtmher verwenden kann.
Hat von euch schon wer ne Lösung gefunden?

lg


----------



## Xo-mate (1. Juli 2007)

Ich hab das auch bei einer aktiven externenen Platte (mit Stromanschluss) - ist echt nervig, weil ich dadrauf Videos habe, die ich mit einem Schnittprogramm bearbeite und ständig ist das ding kurz weg.


----------



## Hosian (1. Juli 2007)

Hast du vielleicht auch SiS 7001 USB-Treiber?
Also mein Board hat nämlich so einen Controller...
Hatte schon öfters Probleme mit den Treibern, weil es auch keine neuen gibt.


----------



## Xo-mate (1. Juli 2007)

Es sinnd die ganz normalen windows-treiber. wenn das die sis-treiber sind, dann hab ich sie - sonst nicht.


----------



## Nobody23 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Deinstalliert mal die Windowstreiber und schliesst dann mal die Platte neu an.
Dann wird Windoof die Treiber neu installieren, was evtl hilft.


----------



## Hosian (2. Juli 2007)

Nobody23 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> 
> Deinstalliert mal die Windowstreiber und schliesst dann mal die Platte neu an.
> Dann wird Windoof die Treiber neu installieren, was evtl hilft.



Gute Idee: Hab ich getan, aber getan hat sich leider nichts.
Es ist zum aus der Haut fahren, weil es total nervt und der Paltte bestimmt auch nicht gut tut, dass sie immer wieder von neuem anlaufen muss.



Xo-mate hat gesagt.:


> Es sinnd die ganz normalen windows-treiber. wenn das die sis-treiber sind, dann hab ich sie - sonst nicht.



Jaaa, die Wondowstreiber hab ich auch, eben für den SiS Controller.
Guck mal im Gerätemanager unter USB-Controller.
Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz>Eigenschaften>Hardware>Gerätemanager

Wenn da was bei USB-Controller mit SiS 7001 steht dann haben wir exakt das gleiche Problem und können davon ausgehen, dass es an den dummen Windowstreibern liegt.


----------



## blizzard3mb (19. September 2007)

Hallo erstmal 


Bei meinen MP3-Player hatte ich so ein ähnliches Problem . Er wurde von Windows getrennt
wenn ich ihn längere zeit nicht benutze .

Ich ihr müsst einfach die energie verwaltung von dem gerät ausschalten


----------



## Hosian (19. September 2007)

funktioniert nicht


----------



## blizzard3mb (22. September 2007)

also ich hätte da noch einen vorschlag
setz dich in verbindung des händlers


----------



## kajooo (2. Januar 2008)

Ich habe ganz genau das gleiche Problem mit der gleichen Festplatte, bei mir ist das GErät allerdings schon einmal umgetauscht, es gab keine Veränderung. 
Hat hier jemand mittlerweile ne Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Hosian (8. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab das Problem damit gelöst, indem ich mir dann einbfach eine Neue 3,5" Platte geholt habe, die ein externes Netzteil hat.
Die 2,5" Platte hab ich verkauft.

Das Problem liegt jedoch, nach all meinen zahlreichen Versuchen an fremden PCs, an der Stromversorgung. Auf Deutsch: Mein Mainboard ist grottig schlecht oder die Platte saugt zu viel Strom. Da es aber bei allen anderen PCs funktionierte, muss man wohl damit leben, dass das Board zu wenig Strom an den entsprechenden Port liefert.

AAlso: wenn du die Rechnung noch hast, kannst du die Platte auchnoch zurückgeben.


----------



## berndf78 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Hatte das selbe Problem mit einer WD Passport II, bin allerdings draufgekommen woran es liegt!

Hab die Platte am Front-USB angeschlossen, und sobald ich ein zweites USB-Gerät angeschlossen habe (z.b. Memory-Stick, Handy) und Daten von einem Medium aufs andere kopiert habe, hatte die Platte Aussetzer! Wenn ich nur einen Datenträger am Front-USB angeschlossen habe, funktionerte die Platte fehlerlos!

Also am selben USB-Port keine zwei Datenträger anschliessen, dann kein Problem!

mfg
Bernd


----------

